

Two Seamless members say hackathon misattribution was unintentional - sadfaceunread
http://tech.mit.edu/V134/N54/hackmit.html

======
sadfaceunread
This article is a follow up to another piece in MIT's newspaper about a
"disqualification"[1] related to misrepresentation of work in presentations
from MIT's student hackathon. The comments of this article and the original
are the kind of local bickering and political wrangling and blame shifting
that occurs all the time, but I think the broader question of what happens in
hackathon presentations is interesting.

[1]
[http://tech.mit.edu/V134/N53/HackMIT.html](http://tech.mit.edu/V134/N53/HackMIT.html)
Exactly what happened and if it was a disqualification are subject of much
discussion in the comment sections and this follow up article.

